# heavy ammo marksman



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

backwards looped 2050. works pretty well with 1/2 oz sinkers. i used amazon microfiber pouch tabs with exercise tube cuffs. the tabs are zip tied to the vertical section of fork so as to not slip off, and lower the leverage on my wrist. this is a fairly heavy draw, but on this frame its a shooter


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bet those sinkers hit like hammer blows!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I think we need pics or video of the carnage.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nice! I am a big fan of production wire frame catties. They shoot great with some decent rubber and pouch.

What sort of hold do you use?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow looped 2050s. That’s what I call detestation!! Awesome set up!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s definitely a Heavy Hitter


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

hammer hold with this one. im instinctive with this setup due to the 30000 pushrod ends, crabapples, and rocks i shot as a kid with these things  , so its an active release, tubes drawn till they stop then draw thru


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome setup! The Devastator!


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

wow, i want to see a video of this. Looks like it goes Thawp


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i recently moved this setup to scout so i could stick it in my pocket. will try to get vids soon


----------

